# Mystery cruiser help



## Rrogers1992 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm picking this bike up tmrw and was curious if there was any signs of what it could possibly be. It doesn't appear to have any badging. Any help would be appreciated. If it's nothing special I will probably rat it out.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to say some type of Western Flyer? or Huffy? Looks like a newer type fork. Anyway what ever you do with it will only improve it. Rat it out.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your input I'll post more pics and a serial number if I find one haha


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Apr 23, 2014)

Turns out it is a huffy good vibrations. The last owner literally painted it while still together so I have already started sanding.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 26, 2014)

They built the same model into the late 90s, I bought one on sale at Roses' in 96.


----------

